# DDR in Nigeria



## Chinedu (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I want to adopt a good breed GSD DDR male. I live in Nigeria. I want a good breeder, with good GSD DDR showline.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi

DDR ad showline are very different things. What are you looking for in your dog? Have you contacted any breeders?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I looked earlier, and I was going to say there is no such animal! DDR dogs were all working line dogs. Do more research! I love the big heads and the large bone structure of a ddr decendent dog. But showline? They never did or would...

You'll never find one!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

German Shepherd Dog Foundation of Nigeria contact details:
*ADDRESS*
No 4, Prince Rasheed Street, Offin-Ile, Ikorodu,
Lagos, Nigeria.
08037144989

No 4, HHS Chinwo Street, Nvuigwe, Woji.
Port-Harcourt, Nigeria.
08037553667

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

DDR breeder in South Africa: Charlene Hart Hausbende :: German Shepherd Dogs

Do not know how close she is to you but might be worth getting in touch and start a conversation with her in regards to what you want out of a dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that people don't actually know what DDR dog is.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

All the articles on line tell you East German shepherds are bigger, stronger, faster, jump higher, and all around super dogs. They have better color and hip dysplasia has been bred out of them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Bearshandler said:


> All the articles on line tell you East German shepherds are bigger, stronger, faster, jump higher, and all around super dogs. They have better color and hip dysplasia has been bred out of them.


Sounds like I want one, where do I sign up?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> Sounds like I want one, where do I sign up?


Friendly neighborhood DDR breeder apparently.


----------



## SnoopySitz (Dec 9, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> I looked earlier, and I was going to say there is no such animal! DDR dogs were all working line dogs. Do more research! I love the big heads and the large bone structure of a ddr decendent dog. But showline? They never did or would...
> 
> You'll never find one!


IMO, any breeder that prioritizes color/looks above working ability is a showline breeder. Plenty of workingline breeders are really just show breeders - watering down genetics to satisfy a market. It's a show.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This is what a DDR German shepherd is/was: DDR German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | Vom Banach K9

The DDR no longer exists, but some kennels such as this one are doing their best to breed dogs descended from DDR lines, and that meet the criteria set out by the DDR breeders.

This is one of this kennel's dogs: Essa Vom Banach

They were never show dogs.

This is a show line German shepherd: Ballack von der Brucknerallee They do not have to meet any of the rigid performance criteria set out for the DDR dogs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

What are the criteria set out by the DDR breeders? I never heard of them.


----------



## Chinedu (Dec 16, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> This is what a DDR German shepherd is/was: DDR German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | Vom Banach K9
> 
> The DDR no longer exists, but some kennels such as this one are doing their best to breed dogs descended from DDR lines, and that meet the criteria set out by the DDR breeders.
> 
> ...


Please are you saying that there is nothing like DDR again? I stand to be corrected. On my use of showline, maybe I miss represented what I have in mind, I meant a working breed with the full DDR attributes. Tnx


----------



## Chinedu (Dec 16, 2021)

Katiebob said:


> Hi
> 
> DDR ad showline are very different things. What are you looking for in your dog? Have you contacted any breeders?


Hello, thanks for the response. I have not contacted any breeder. If you know of any, kindly introduce. Tnx


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Chinedu said:


> Please are you saying that there is nothing like DDR again? I stand to be corrected. On my use of showline, maybe I miss represented what I have in mind, I meant a working breed with the full DDR attributes. Tnx


What are the attributes of a full DDR? I know of some breeders that ship dogs, but I don’t know if they are what you want.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> This is what a DDR German shepherd is/was: DDR German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | Vom Banach K9
> 
> The DDR no longer exists, but some kennels such as this one are doing their best to breed dogs descended from DDR lines, and that meet the criteria set out by the DDR breeders.
> 
> ...


I respect that kennel. My friend had one from their lines and said it was the best dog she ever had.

That is a sad story as to what happened in 1989.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

GSD07 said:


> What are the criteria set out by the DDR breeders? I never heard of them.


Click on the link. It lists them.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> This is what a DDR German shepherd is/was: DDR German Shepherd Puppies For Sale | Vom Banach K9
> 
> The DDR no longer exists, but some kennels such as this one are doing their best to breed dogs descended from DDR lines, and that meet the criteria set out by the DDR breeders.
> 
> ...


These are DDR / Czech dogs. I'm no pedigree guru by any stretch but zPS dogs are Czech.


----------

